# Go vote for her....Saltwater Sportsman of the month....be careful.....my daughter



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Got a link to the site?


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Beautiful daughter wedge! You must be proud!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Wedge said:


>


what do you mean, be careful? shes hot and can catch fish:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

iridered2003 said:


> what do you mean, be careful? shes hot and can catch fish:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta


But can she clean them? If so I can supply you with my phone # :biggrin:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/fish-babes


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Dang it - gonna have to start spreading the votes around!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

You a brave, brave man. I'd delete it before it winds up on MC avatar


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Kewl...She has some nice ones! :smile:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

no way this thread can go wrong, ask Bonito.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Done! 5 votes now! Come on 2coolers, keep 'em rolling in!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Will do, but Nicole does have a nice snapper.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

What I miss?


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

poppadawg said:


> You a brave, brave man. I'd delete it before it winds up on MC avatar


aint he?:cop::cop::cop:


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*Thanks for the votes*

No worries here. She has had a good raising and is now off at college breaking hearts. I am not one of those over protective fathers....got over that one about three years ago. I was until that point though. She is a grown lady enjoying HER life. Support her in votes. She is going to college full time and working full time. She could use the vacation prize. I am one proud dad. P.S. She does not clean the fish....but her sister does. LOL.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Wedge said:


> She does not clean the fish....but her sister does. LOL.


Reminds me of a ZZ Top song...


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

devil1824 said:


> What I miss?


Nice... (avatar)


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Kewl...She has some nice ones! :smile:


 Are those speckles?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Wedge, you are a great sport about it. I'll change it back now as promised.:brew:


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

devil1824 said:


> Wedge, you are a great sport about it. I'll change it back now as promised.:brew:


What tha...............


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

post up your username and password so those of us not registered can vote too!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Callin 24buds.........


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*Seven votes so far*

Just seven. They were all big enough (for you jr. level wardens). The quantity of fish were there that day. They were just smaller schoolies.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

fish? where?


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

8


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

9


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

11


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

How do you see how many votes? Gotta get this straight...Too many 2coolers wives on there each month...


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

I didnt realize this being distracted by all of the nice fishes and what not. But there are in fact 2, yes I said 2 pages of fishing babes on the link. I think another 2cooler may have seen a thread about her catatafish.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

done again.....at 14 now....winning by one


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

6 Stories above uped the tally to 15..:camera:


Jamie_Lee said:


> done again.....at 14 now....winning by one


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Done - #16!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*17 :doowapsta*


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

34 post on this thread and only 19 votes?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

The dang thing won't let me log in. Head heck with it yesterday too. Took about 1/2 hr. I wonder if I can be logged in on more then 1 puter? If not, I'll vote again at home.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> no way this thread can go wrong, ask Bonito.


I voted for her. Very pretty girl. That's all I have to say. :fish:


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*Thanks!*

She really deserves it! She is looking for the right spot to spend her BD and this could be a good one for her.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

mustangeric said:


> 34 post on this thread and only 19 votes?


VOTE people!!!


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Done #21


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*Next month*

Keep voting! I will post pic of sister next month. I could not have them competing for a month. If they are both fortunate enough to win their own month then the yearly contest can be another one of those moments.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

22:ac550:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

# 23 is going to be a long - short month..lol


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

25


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

ok.....but it didn't tell me how many votes she has..


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

in on this.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Wedge said:


> Keep voting! I will post pic of sister next month. I could not have them competing for a month. If they are both fortunate enough to win their own month then the yearly contest can be another one of those moments.


Wedge are you related to Bonito?


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*I do not know who Bonito is?*

Don't know them.


----------



## wadefisher_migas (Feb 17, 2011)

Done! Up to 30 votes now


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Wedge said:


> Don't know them.


Fix you a drink and take a look at this, long but great read about the infamous Bonito incident
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=292361


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Who is winning this beauty contest?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

Done . Good luck Erica .


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

Bonito's post was funny.....she does quite alright on her own. LOL.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/fish-babes

Theres a page 2 ?? lol I recognize a pair on the second page..

37


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*beat me to it....*



Blk Jck 224 said:


> Kewl...She has some nice ones! :smile:


 she does have a couple of nice ones there...


----------



## rrichar1 (May 18, 2005)

Anybody have trouble seeing the vote totals if you vote for somebody on page 2? I can't see them...


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

rrichar1 said:


> Anybody have trouble seeing the vote totals if you vote for somebody on page 2? I can't see them...


The tally shows up on the page that you vote on.. then it clears its self out.. IMHO.. I may have to vote for the Norwegian pair once to verify:wink:


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Captain Dave said:


> The tally shows up on the page that you vote on.. then it clears its self out.. IMHO.. I may have to vote for the Norwegian pair once to verify:wink:


That's been tried but it didn't show a vote total.

Voted for Erica # 41


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

rrichar1 said:


> Anybody have trouble seeing the vote totals if you vote for somebody on page 2? I can't see them...


Since day 1.hwell:


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*42*

42 today so far


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

giving me an invalid password. I know it's right, I do it every day..


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

44


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

lordbater said:


> giving me an invalid password. I know it's right, I do it every day..


That site has its issues. I've had the same problem before, try leaving their site and go back & log in.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

She's cute.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

djwag94 said:


> That site has its issues. I've had the same problem before, try leaving their site and go back & log in.


It usually only gives me the login option if I'm not currently logged in, so I click it before hitting the vote button. Guess I was already logged in, I just clicked vote, expecting to get the login screen, but it vote..

nothing to see here, move along..


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

47


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Confirmed*

gtested n Yup.. That would be a flaw on the webmasters part...


djwag94 said:


> That's been tried but it didn't show a vote total.
> 
> Voted for Erica # 41


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

#48


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

50


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*UP to....*

52


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Another one


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

57... Cant see the competition results on page 2, but most wont even look at the second page


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

58


----------



## Empty Cans (Sep 14, 2010)

62. the next closest one was Mrs. Hotrod at 45.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*63*


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Done


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

With this message board and these contests most of the other competition doesn't have a chance. Gotta love 2cool.


----------



## rrichar1 (May 18, 2005)

Actually, Martine from Norway is winning, you just can't see the vote totals from page 2 because their application has a bug. As of yesterday early morning she had 95...


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Vote*



rrichar1 said:


> Actually, Martine from Norway is winning, you just can't see the vote totals from page 2 because their application has a bug. As of yesterday early morning she had 95...


How were you able to see the vote totals on page two. I have tried from various IP's since February's contest began & haven't been able to see page two totals. It usually takes several attempts to even get to that page. 
Just curious.:help:


----------



## rrichar1 (May 18, 2005)

I've been in contact with them trying to get them to fix their web page and they sent me a picture showing them the count after they tried on their end (it worked for them). 

I sent them a link to this thread...


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*With a catfish?*

Martine from Norway winning??? Keep on voting....a speckled trout vs. a catfish? No way....Lol. I appreciate the 2cool support.


----------



## rrichar1 (May 18, 2005)

From the magazine folks as of 2/11 ~7 AM


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

The people in the Bluewater are your competition..


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm lucky *# 72*

Does she make a mean sammwhich by any chance :doowapsta


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

*76*


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

78

Yup, Blue water boys have 2 entrants .. Its amazing what a freshwater life preserver does on a Saltwater feeching Mag..lol 

Surprised Mrs Hotrod is slacking. Mr Hotrod has alot of clout on there..


----------



## rrichar1 (May 18, 2005)

Mystery solved about not being able to see vote counts on page 2. The application is a Java based app so you must have Java installed/enabled to see the totals on page 2.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

rrichar1 said:


> Mystery solved about not being able to see vote counts on page 2. The application is a Java based app so you must have Java installed/enabled to see the totals on page 2.


Maybe the case , but I did not change any settings and now it works both ways after you contacted the webmaster ..Good Work Mon !

Maybe page 2 votes counted as 2 instead of one with the bug.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*ttt*

For votes.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Happy Valentine's Day, Y'all.:dance:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

made 88 votes.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*Gotta vote*

Fifty behind Martine this morning....My next one is in.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

*92*


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*Almost*

100


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

another vote


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*104...*

Other competitor has 160. Need votes


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

Wedge said:


> Other competitor has 160. Need votes


huh i thought she was in the lead with 105


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

106


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

108


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Again.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

110


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

111


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

*115*


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

116

http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/fish-babes


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Done - #117.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

*124*


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*126*

126 with my vote. Does anyone know what the other high vote is? I can not see her vote.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

Now 128.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/fish-babes/photo-submission/january-2013/erica/138338

I do it every day, but CD has the right idea a link further down the thread helps, especially since the first post doesn't have the link..

A


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

1st = 199 2nd 134.. We need 60 more email address's for Erica post.. Maybe Erica put the word out at school... Better hurry Wedge


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

*136*


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*138*

138


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

*139*


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

141 to 207..

Wedge, Did you run the idea of your Daughter getting her friends involved and their friends etc. ? What she needs is more email accounts voting each day.. Less than a week left..

http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/fish-babes/photo-submission/january-2013/erica/138338


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

i just voted again who has 207


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*I told her today*

I appreciate the votes. Actually....she does. I did start a new thread with the link and I did tell her to rally the troops at school. Thanks.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

mustangeric said:


> i just voted again who has 207


page 2 with the catfeech jugs


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*That is a big old nasty catfish*

Nothing like a stringer full of eating size trout.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

I voted again this morning but I didnot see her numbers.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

*160*


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

161. but yesterday i could not see her #.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

162 - 219.. 57 behind....


----------



## EricaWedgeworth12 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Thank you!*

I just wanna give a HUGE THANK YOU to all of y'all that are voting everyday & supporting me! It would be so awesome to win this, so y'all spread the word and help me out!  Also, a huge thanks for my dad for getting me into this! Too cool!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

You got it Erica. Are there any other pics you would like to share with us? :smile:


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> You got it Erica. Are there any other pics you would like to share with us? :smile:


Amen!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm just saying that sharing your beauty might get these guys voting. That stringer of fish hid some of your attributes.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

165


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> You got it Erica. Are there any other pics you would like to share with us? :smile:


You owe me a new laptop!

Must spread.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I tagged that for today, yall get on it..


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*I could not see the numbers again today*

But I voted


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

168-227


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*Closing the gap*

Only 40 behind. We have the potential to make this happen....I know we do.


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

169 need a few more today.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

*172*


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

174


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I don't really consider a feshwater catfish from Somerville valid competition..

http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/fish-babes/photo-submission/january-2013/erica/138338


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

I voted but i could not see the # today.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*My sentiments exactly*

I agree with you lordbater....trout over catfish anyday.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Wedge said:


> I agree with you lordbater....trout over catfish anyday.


I love me some catfish, but it is Saltwater Sportsman, and I don't eat hardheads..

A


----------



## champjj (Oct 22, 2006)

*Staying true to 2Cool ...*

I gotta confess those catfish were looking good but I voted for the home girl!


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*Thanks Champ*

I can't see the score but the more the better.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

*185*


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/fish-babes

Done


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

190 to 243.

yall get on it..


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

192


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*Freshwater fish should not count*

But it looks like they do. Keep voting. That catfish has to go down. LOL


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

*199*


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

209-262

http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/fish-babes


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

210


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

i dont think we are going to catch catfishtits


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Voted again


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Voted again but today it doesn't show vote total. Come back tomorrow & vote again.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

*216*


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

218


----------



## hookemkev (Apr 24, 2006)

219


----------

